
VimR – Refined Vim Experience for OS X - okket
http://vimr.org/
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8186407](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8186407)
(~2 years ago, 63 comments)

(probably out of date, looks like it was rewritten in Swift and switched from
MacVim to Neovim as backend)

